# Quick survey for science fair



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

First name: Joe
Dominant hand: Right
Dominant foot: Left
Dominant eye: Left
Snowboard stance: Goofy


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

First name: Nate
Dominant hand: right
Dominant foot: right
Dominant eye: Right
Snowboard stance:normal


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

First name: Jon
Dominant hand: Right
Dominant foot: Right
Dominant eye: Right
Snowboard stance: Goofy for Freeride, regular for Freestyle


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

First name:landon
Dominant hand:right
Dominant foot:right
Dominant eye:left
Snowboard stance:goofy


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for the replies. keep them coming!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

First name: *paolo*
Dominant hand:*right*
Dominant foot: *right*
Dominant eye: *left (i think)*
Snowboard stance: *regular*




> 1. Place your hands together leaving a small triangular hole between your thumbs and pointer fingers.


 *buh!!? *:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

like this

http://library.thinkquest.org/C0125680/media/eye_dominance.jpg


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ah i see! i thought _hands together _as in _prayer time_!

surely the resulting hole is more diamond than triangular??


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah your right. oh well. come on lets see some more responses. i need as many as possible!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

First name: Dane
Dominant hand: Right
Dominant foot: Right
Dominant eye: Right
Snowboard stance: Regular


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

First name: Alaric
Dominant hand: Right
Dominant foot: Left
Dominant eye: Right
Snowboard stance: Regular


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks guys keep them coming


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

bump... 10char


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh dammit! i have the same characteristics as panda man!

no future!

so science boffin.... what does this all mean huh?

come now, spout your hypotheses!


----------



## GoinBig (Nov 16, 2007)

Name: Chris
Eye: Right
Foot: Right
Hand: Right
Stance: Regular


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim
Hand left for fine motor and right for gross motor
Foot right
Eye left
Stance regular


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Name: Kris
Eye: Right
Foot: Right
Hand: Right
Stance: Regular

Original, huh?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> oh dammit! i have the same characteristics as panda man!
> 
> no future!
> 
> ...


well my hypotheses is simply that there is no relationship between hand, foot or eye dominance and snowboard stance. Sorry im going to keep you guys updated on my project i have just been really busy with 2 other term papers and 2 other projects due before winter break.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Just realized i havent even filled out my own survey 

Survey
First name: Justin
Dominant hand: Right
Dominant foot: Right
Dominant eye: Right
Snowboard stance: Regular


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

*Survey*
First name: mike
Dominant hand: right
Dominant foot: left
Dominant eye: left
Snowboard stance: regular


(btw - I don't think Paolo knows)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh crikey.... always slapping me balls aintcha!? 

so what realm has my ignorance broached now?

:dunno:







:dunno:


----------

